# Got another double!!!



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Trap modification season is in mid stride and it looks like its gonna be another banner year...

...for stitches, gauze and splints.











Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Aint for sissys.Did the boss have to get you out of it?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes, she attached my leash to the nose ring and gave a quick jerk. Thanks for the concern, Gil. Lol

On a more positive note- my adjustable jig plates are working well. I made them up to accommodate the different size RGB jaws that need to be welded. They are stackable and pinned to lock in place. I am making 2 1/2, 3, 4 and 5" jaw diameters in the next month. 6" and 6 1/2" in August. 

I found the offset is best welded on spring steel which doesn' t like to accept weld splatter as much as other carbon steels. I can lightly tab the jaw and the weld separates easily from the base plate should they become attached.












Did I mention how I am doing sober and non sober reaction time speed testing on the trap jaws? Oh yeah, there's a little glitch in the procedure shortly after adding apple pie to the process. I may have to cut back on the amount of cinnamon. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

useing a mig welder? or tig? Did you have to buy the springs? as far as the pie goes, you mite try some nutmeg. It counteracts the everclear by a factor of.0000312%. just sayen


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm using a mig. It's working out pretty well. It cost a lot to get it all set up, but now that I have it for various metals including aluminum, it was well worth the investment. I like stick welding but know I don't understand how I could of got by without the mig. 

I did buy the springs so far. All of them have been 160s, I haven't been able to find anyone with 110s yet. So, I think I'm ready to start making my own springs too. I don't think I'll be able to modify 110 springs to be small enough for the smaller RBGs I plan on making. I will have to find a good supplier for music spring wire. Kind of interested in seeing how badly I can hurt myself trying to make those as well. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Wonder how much a term policy on you would cost me.

Griff


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Well it looks like your traps will hold a skunk


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

toepincher said:


> Well it looks like your traps will hold a skunk


Again, I have a gland-u-lure essence problem. Geeze...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You should strive for full pad catches, much less damage that way.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow! Nice welding fixture! And come to think I do all of my faburicatin' with a vise and a big hammer!



John


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

It happens to the best of us. 

I sported a thumb like your for four months until the nail grew out, after testing the holding power of one my #3 Victor Coil springs. Yup, they definitely do hold! :yikes:

A #14 Victor jump with teeth on the thumb does get you scrambling out of the beaver pond and heading for sound ground in a hurry. :sad:

Had a 330 across the instep of my foot once, but never had the misfortune of getting a hand in one of those.

And the stories go on and on with scars to prove it.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Wow! Nice welding fixture! And come to think I do all of my faburicatin' with a vise and a big hammer!
> 
> 
> 
> John


BFH only tool you really need. hit it again son, we almost got it.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> BFH only tool you really need. hit it again son, we almost got it.


I bet you and Barney Rubble made one heck of a team there, Gill. If it wasn't for him stealing that round wheel design of yours, you probly could a retired by now. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Seaarkshooter said:


> I bet you and Barney Rubble made one heck of a team there, Gill. If it wasn't for him stealing that round wheel design of yours, you probly could a retired by now. Lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
he named his kid after me. your gona be old one day................................................................................................maybe.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> he named his kid after me. your gona be old one day................................................................................................maybe.


Lol

Even the wife is betting against it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

